# Roller Kit Box Plans



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find plans to build a Roller Kit Box?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

check this 

http://www.angelfire.com/tx/pigeon550/kitbox.html

http://www.lacuesta001.com/index_rollers_loft.htm


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*Kit Boxes*

Check out 'Ruby Rollers' as they have some pics of kit boxes. These are in units of three and are designed with front access, etc.


----------

